# Angelteich anlegen!!!



## victor-7 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!
Ich hoffe das ich diesen Thread im richtigen Forum reinstelle. 
Wenn nicht, bitte ich einen der Administratoren den Thread zu verschieben. 


Es geht um folgendes: 
Ich möchte auf *meinem* Grundstück einen Angelteich ausheben.
Dort ist, meiner Meinung nach eine gute Lage, da nur 10m. daneben ein Bach fließt (Der aber ein öffentliches Gewässer ist. Probleme?). Der Bach hat eine schnelle Fließgeschwindigkeit und ist ungefähr 40-50cm. Tief.
Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass ich diesen Teichbau noch nicht einmal beantragen muss, da das Grundstück irgendwie verschlammt ist? (Was bedeutet das?) 
Wie muss ich so einen Teich anlegen und was kann ich dort halten? Das optimale wären natürlich Forellen, wobei die eine sehr gute Qualität haben müssen. Das Stück ist ungefähr 0,3 Hektar groß. 
Wie sieht es denn aus, mit Leuten die da Angeln ohne um meine Erlaubnis zu fragen? Was kann ich dargegen unternehmen und wie ? 
Außerdem würde ich an diesem Teich Raubfische bevorzugen. Ich habe mir eine Kombination mit Karpfen, Karauschen und Rotfedern/Auge gedacht. Und wie muss ich den Teich pflegen.
Und wie tief muss der Teich sein? 


Also wie ihr seht eine Menge Fragen. 
Bitte nehmt euch die Zeit und helft mir.
Angelfreund Victor  











#c


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Also einfach einen Teich so Anlegen geht nicht!
Erstens muß ein Antrag beim Zuständigen Landratsamt abgegeben werden.
dann ist ein Plan notwendig....
Das mit der Wasserentnahme (Wasserrecht) sollte auch erst geklärt werden.
Also viele Anträge sind notwendig,erst dann kann man über den Besatz reden.


----------



## victor-7 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Tut mir leid das das falsch verstanden worden ist.
Es ist jetzt nich so dass ich mich auf eine Antwort verlasse und morgen mit Spaten anfange zu graben.
Ich möchte nur wissen wie das ist.
Also fast alles nur theoretisch


----------



## Jens84 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Hallo,

also wie schon gesagt, das wichtigste ist das Wasser- und Staurecht. Bevor das nicht geklärt ist brauchst du dir über nix anderes Gedanken zu machen. Wenn du kein Wasser aus dem Bach entnehmen darfst, wird wohl dein Teich trocken bleiben:q.

Infos übers Wasserrecht des Baches bekommst du beim Landratsamt (oder deiner Gemeinde). Dann wenn sie dir das erlauben wirst du wohl, wie auch schon erwähnt evtl. einen Plan / Zeichnung vorlegen mussen wie das mit Teich mal aussehen soll. Dann wirst du die erstmal davon überzeugen müssen, dass dein Teich das natürliche Leben im Bach nicht verändert oder den Lebensraum anderer Tiere einschränkt/zerstört.

Wenn sie dann ja sagen kannst du dir Gedanken über den Teichbau machen. Da kommt es dann auf deinen Boden an. Ich z.B. habe naturteiche mit Lehmboden. Der andere Fall wäre ein Folienteich, wobei du bei deinem Grundstück ja sicher einen Teich von mind 1500m^2 haben möchtest fällt das wohl aus.
Ich würde mal bei einem ansässigen Angelverein fragen, welches Bauunternehmen in deiner nähe Teiche baut/baggert.
Die haben da schon Erfahrung. Am besten eine Ortsbegehung machen.

Zum Teichbau selber findest du hier im Board ja noch mehr Threads.

MIt Themen wie:
Was habe ich für eine Wasserqualität im Teich und wie messe ich diese
Welche Wassertiefen brauche
Welche Wasserpflanzen
Was für Fische (wasserabhängig)
Uferbefestigung
Mönch bauen zum ablassen

Wer suchet der findet:q

Da kannst du dich ja mal durchlesen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

MfG Jens |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Einfach so buddeln geht in DE leider nicht,kann echt teuer werden.
Ein Folienteich ist in den meisten Gemeinden OK,aber kaum kommt Grundwasser oder gar ein Bach ins Spiel...
Sorry für solche Worte,aber was nützt es dir wenn in 5 Jahren dein lieber Nachbar bei der Gemeine anruft und das ding sofort zugekippt wird (in krassen Fällen gibt es sogar die Zwangsenteignung, hat vor 2 Jahren in der Lokalzeitung gestanden ).


----------



## victor-7 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Und was bedeutet das mit dem ausschlemmen ? 
Ich hab das so verstanden, dass dort damals schon einmal ein Teich war, der aber zugeschlemmt ist. 
Mein Freudn der mir davon erzählt hat, sitzt im Gemeinderat. 
Also er muss es eig. Wissen.
Könnte es vieleicht auch funktionieren keinen Zulauf vom Bach zu nehmen, und nur das Grundwasser zu beziehen ? 
Schönes Forum hier  
Viele Antworten nach kurzer Zeit :vik:


----------



## victor-7 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

ALSO: 
Ich habe grade nochmal mit meinem Freund geredet.
Es ist so, dass das Grundstück damals mal ein alter Arm vom Fluss war. 
Als es dann begradigt wurde, wurde der Arm zugeschüttet. 
Wir dürfen nun den Arm wieder instandt setzten, ohne uns nötige Papiere zu beschaffen. 
Den Arm wieder in Standt zu setzten bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass wir ihn wieder mit dem Fluss verbinden. Das wird nicht nötig sein.  Wir dürfen allerdings keinen Schlamm/Sand von dem Stück abtransportieren. D.H. dass wir wahrscheinlich aussenrum einen kleinen Wall machen. 
Da wir das nun geklärt haben Wäre ich sehr erfreut wenn wir jetzt mal wieder back to topic gehn würden. 
Wass muss ich beachten? 
Und hat irgendeiner von euch ne ahnung wie viel das ausbaggern kostet?


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Frag mal im Winter beim Bauunternehmen nach,da sind die günstiger weil die keine Großaufträge haben.


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Die Kosten sind so ne Sache.
Ich hab bei mir auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Teiche wegen Schlamm (ca. 30-50cm) ausbaggern zu lassen. je ca. 1200m^2

Da haben die mir so ca. 5.000 € (für beide) vorgeschlagen.|uhoh:
Da hab ich das erstmal sein lassen.:q

Wenn du nen Kumpel hast der Baggerfahren kann wirds halt günstiger, also wenn du dir nen Bagger leihst und ''selber'' baggerst.

Wie schon gesagt, frag im Winter mal beim Bauunternehmen an.#6

Edit: Wenn du kein Wasser vom Bach bekommst, woher dann? Grundwasser?#c

MfG Jens


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Ja Grundwasser war eigentlich angedacht, da es ja schon damals so etwas gab.


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Also auf Grundwasser spekulieren würde ich nicht.

Dann würd ich sagen nimm mal ne Schaufel in die Hand und buddel mal. :q

Muss ja kein großes Loch werden, aber wenn du mehr als 3 Meter tief buddeln musst bis Grundwasser kommt, dann wird wohl dein Wall um den Teich etwas höher  :q

MfG #h


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Bäche liegen immer unter Grundwasserniveau !!
Also keine Sorgen machen,ausser vor Hochwasser.


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Bäche liegen immer unter Grundwasserniveau !!
> Also keine Sorgen machen,ausser vor Hochwasser.



Siehste, hab ich auch wieder was gelernt :q


----------



## Syntac (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Kosten fürs Ausbaggern: Durschnittlich 75,-- Euro die Stunde für großen Kettenbagger (21to.) mit breiten Ketten. Für meinen einen Teich mit 1200qm habe ich Preis von ca. 4000 Euro bei 600-700cbm Schlamm, jedoch inkl. Abfuhr (2 Euro / cbm + Fracht). 

Meine Forellenteiche hab ich im Frühjahr machen lassen, Ausbaggern, Dämme neu hochziehen, Uferböschungen mit Schroppen befestigen lassen, Schlamm abfahren, Drainagen neu ziehen = ca. 3500 Euro. 

Ansonsten stöber doch mal bei uns im Board, wir haben auch member die sich gerade Teiche anlegen, sowie alles über die rechtlichen Bestimmungen etc.  - auch Bilder von dem Ausbaggern bei meiner Anlage und die Anlagen anderer Member:

www.teichwirtschaft.kostenloses-forum.be


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Bäche liegen immer unter Grundwasserniveau !!
Also keine Sorgen machen,ausser vor Hochwasser. 

was bedeutet das ? Geht das denn mit Grundwasser?


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Wenn die Aussage von gardenfly stimmt (und davon gehe ich mal aus ) , heißt das soviel dass der Wasserpiegel des Grundwassers höher liegt als der Wasserspiegel des Baches.

Ergo musst du auf jedenfall nicht tiefer buddeln als die Höhe des Wasserspiegels vom Bach bis Grundwasser kommt.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt so verständlich ausgedrückt.

Bei Hochwasser z.B. durch Schneeschmelze musst du dann halt aufpassen das dein teich net überläuft.

MfG


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

ja gut ok 
Wenn ich den Teich jetzt theoretisch mit Wasser voll hätte. 
Wie müsste ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? 
Man findet bei google viel Gartenteiche aber keine Angelteiche.


----------



## Syntac (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Eine Zeit lang ruhen lassen und dann besetzen - oder was meinst Du genau?


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

ich meien mit was ich ihm bepflanzen sollte
und was ich gennerell machen sollte bevor ich fische reinsetzte und welche fische ich wann reinsetzten sollte


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*



victor-7 schrieb:


> Bäche liegen immer unter Grundwasserniveau !!
> Also keine Sorgen machen,ausser vor Hochwasser.
> 
> was bedeutet das ? Geht das denn mit Grundwasser?



Der Grundwasserspiegel liegt über den Bach=der Teich wird höher volllaufen als der Bach nebenan liegt.
Wie hoch kann ich nicht sagen,da ich dein Grundstück nicht kenne.

Buddle doch mal ein kleines tiefes Loch und schaue ein Tag später hinein (muß erst volllaufen).


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

ich habe einen 1,20 m tiefen bohrer reicht das ?


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Ja,geht ja nur darum zu sehen wie hoch der Teich stauen wird,da soll ja wohl noch der Erdaushub herum .
Du willst mit deinen Kescher noch ans Wasser kommen ohne kopfüber reinzustürzen.


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Ja da hast du recht


----------



## victor-7 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

aber back to topic


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Warte erst einmal ab wie es ich entwickelt: Wieviel Wasser, Tiefe, welche Wassertemperatur, Ph-Wert, SBV-Wert, Algenentwicklung sich ergibt. Danach musst du deine Auswahl an Besatzfischen und Pflanzen richten, alles andere ist Lotterie!


----------



## victor-7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelteich anlegen!!!*

Thread geschlossen 
Verweis auf 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159183


----------

